# Do we need new codes?



## mtlogcabin (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=missoula+home+avalanche&qpvt=missoula+home+avalanche&FORM=ASMMVR&adlt=strict#view=detail&mid=BF292B5E2F53CE452D9CBF292B5E2F53CE452D9C

Reports today say it was caused by a snowboarder

News link for those who can't get the video - http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/montana-woman-dies-days-missoula-avalanche-levels-home-article-1.1709604


----------



## steveray (Mar 3, 2014)

Outlaw snowboards?


----------



## ICE (Mar 3, 2014)

The link won't open.


----------



## JPohling (Mar 3, 2014)

worked for me!


----------



## ICE (Mar 3, 2014)

It could be because I am on the iPad at the moment.  The forum crashes my work computer. The message I get is from Bing and it says that there is no valid link to go to.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 3, 2014)

The problem is too many people.


----------



## cda (Mar 3, 2014)

glad everyone was ok.

Kind of like living in calif in the forest, you either prepare for the enviroment you are in, or the enviroment will do what it normally does.


----------



## PORTEOUS (Mar 5, 2014)

Do we need new codes?

Wasn't even called on site! Only fire/search-rescue, most of the homes up off that hill are 60-100 years old. The older lady passed away yesterday, pretty fortunate that was only one hurt, I've been a builder in Missoula since 1988, inspecting for my 7th year, yeah, codes are making new homes alot more expensive, safer? Who can say.


----------



## PORTEOUS (Mar 6, 2014)

Do we need new codes?

Haven't seen any avalanches in any of the hills in town here in thirty years in Missoula. In the mountains yes, not in town


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 6, 2014)

I remember a couple of years ago an elderly gentleman in the Swan was killed when he stepped outside and the snow slid off his roof and he suffocated.

It is a wonder snow breaks are not required over entries and steps


----------



## RJJ (Mar 6, 2014)

Sounds like you have a code provision to be added Mt.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 6, 2014)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have a code provision to be added Mt.


Not from me. Codes are not meant to protect everyone from every potential hazard.

I believe in "acceptable losses" as apart of the code.

The problem is what is acceptable to me may not be to others.

Huffers and locking caps on Freon lines is one


----------



## mjesse (Mar 6, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Not from me. Codes are not meant to protect everyone from every potential hazard.I believe in "acceptable losses" as apart of the code.
> 
> The problem is what is acceptable to me may not be to others.


MT for President!

mj


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 6, 2014)

Must also consider acceptable risk! Those who build, allow building or buy next to mountain assume the risk just like those who buy in flood areas.  It's tragic when it happens but they assume the risk too.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 6, 2014)

My favorite saying:

Codes are meant to address the _probable_, not the _possible._  Everything is possible.


----------



## mjesse (Mar 7, 2014)

Glenn said:
			
		

> Everything is possible.


Even alien invasions Uncle Glenn?!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 7, 2014)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Even alien invasions Uncle Glenn?!


Of course, I saw it on TV once and then the internet backed up the story.  ;-)


----------



## fatboy (Mar 7, 2014)

And my buddy has a cousin who new somebody who saw the whole thing............


----------



## ICE (Mar 7, 2014)

Today's news said that the elderly lady that was rescued has died.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 8, 2014)

huh???????????


----------



## ICE (Mar 8, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> huh???????????


What did I do, get the wrong avalanche?  An elderly couple (that would be a traditional couple of a man and a woman) were dug out of the snow and taken to a hospital.  The evening news said that the woman died at the hospital and the man is still there in serious condition.


----------

